# Do all vintage (1970's and earlier) Ariens crank the chute this quickly ? See Video.



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Question... close to the 1:33 mark, the operator turns the chute full right to full left in what looks like just 2 full turns of the crank. Do all Ariens blowers of this vintage turn the chute that quick or is it unique to this Ariens built Bolens ?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

In a word, "yes"!

The early ones had a regular (spur) gear on the end of the shaft, which engaged holes in the perimeter of the chute flange. That setup moved the chute fairly quickly.

At some point, I think it was with the 10000 series but I'm not 100% sure, they changed to a worm gear on the shaft and teeth cut into the outside of the flange, which gives a much slower drive ratio.


----------



## courielmaster (Oct 14, 2016)

ELaw said:


> At some point, I think it was with the 10000 series but I'm not 100% sure, they changed to a worm gear on the shaft and teeth cut into the outside of the flange, which gives a much slower drive ratio.


I think, after looking at the "10,000 Series and Trac-Team Attachments
1965 - 1974" on Scott page that the "spur gear" and hole are from 1968 and older


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

courielmaster said:


> I think, after looking at the "10,000 Series and Trac-Team Attachments
> 1965 - 1974" on Scott page that the "spur gear" and hole are from 1968 and older


yep, that's correct. 
Ariens 1960 to 1968 has this type:









starting in 1969, and up to: (all the 70's and 80's, and into the 90's) is this type:









The earlier type does crank much faster..the later type takes quite a few handle revolutions to move the chute..
I have both types..
I'll count how many crank turns it takes for 180 degree chute rotation on my '61 and '71 Ariens, tomorrow.
(unless someone beats me to it!)

Scot


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

FWIW, they also work backwards relative to each other. With the early design, when you turn the crank clockwise, the chute moves counterclockwise (as viewed from the top). With the later design, clockwise crank rotation = clockwise chute rotation.

I can tell you from experience that if you own one of each it'll drive you friggin' nuts!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Or... do what I did. I converted my 1971 over to the older sprocket style. I had the sprocket style ring put on a tall chute. It will help to make the clearing job that much easier. (Three and three/quarter turns from side to side.) Which is something like from 8 to 4 o'clock.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Full side-to-side chute rotation on my 1961 Ariens, 180 degrees, with this style crank:








2 and a half revolutions of the crank.



Full side-to-side chute rotation on my 1971 Ariens, slightly more than180 degrees, with this style crank:








16 and a half revolutions of the crank! :mellow:

Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Scot !

That's quite a difference...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The chute crank setup on the Ariens-built Bolens is completely different than the Ariens setup.

Dare I say, it's even faster than the early Ariens setup (not to mention smoother).


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Gee... Scot, I wonder why mine takes 3 3/4 turns, to your 2 1/2?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> Gee... Scot, I wonder why mine takes 3 3/4 turns, to your 2 1/2?


mine is modded on the left to keep it from hitting the muffler and takes about 3 1/4 turns ?


----------

